# Fleshing wheel



## fishstruction (Aug 7, 2014)

I have a Dakota 4 fleshing wheel model 98 good condition hardly used that’s for sale. Asking 350.00 call josh 9895731400 if interested


----------



## fishstruction (Aug 7, 2014)

Sold


----------

